# Fstb



## Nismo Stu (Nov 14, 2002)

I don't think Thaibruin posts on this board but he just installed a prototype FSTB from APR Racing. Check out the link to Altimas.net.

FSTB


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Charlie occasionally posts here...he's a lucky bastard too for being the guinea pig on every new part!


----------



## Nismo Stu (Nov 14, 2002)

Coco said:


> *Charlie occasionally posts here...he's a lucky bastard too for being the guinea pig on every new part!   *


I haven't seen any of his posts here. yeah i wish i could get someone to give me free mods for the use of my car.


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

Nismo Stu,

Is there anywhere I could get a look at your car. I am curious to see the angel eyes fogs and your ichibahn products.


----------



## Nismo Stu (Nov 14, 2002)

i still have not installed the foglights with all the rain and snow. if it don't rain or snow tomorrow i'll put them on. yeah i been noticing u got most of the same stuff on ur car as me. we even going for the possible group buy on the leather seats on altimas.net. Hey if you want to help i live in Hicksville behind Sears. j/k


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Hmm...well, it looks strong enough.
I'd want a report after hard cornering
to make sure it doesn't bow.

If it did, bye bye aluminum hood.


----------



## BAC (Dec 24, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *Hmm...well, it looks strong enough.
> I'd want a report after hard cornering
> to make sure it doesn't bow.
> 
> If it did, bye bye aluminum hood. *


Charlie is just a street cruiser 

They should be trying it on my car . . . . .
If it's gonna bow we would have known last Sunday at Willow Springs


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

Nismo Stu said:


> *i still have not installed the foglights with all the rain and snow. if it don't rain or snow tomorrow i'll put them on. yeah i been noticing u got most of the same stuff on ur car as me. we even going for the possible group buy on the leather seats on altimas.net. Hey if you want to help i live in Hicksville behind Sears. j/k  *


Nismo,

I didn't even realize that you were psychomark over at .net, I guess I should have read your sig. I saw your pics of the fog lights today and the look sick. I would have definetely helped, I am always looking to learn. You should put those links up over here for people who don't go to .net. I was sceptical about those fogs but they pretty cool.


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Could you post a link the the thread? I want to see how those look on our cars.


----------



## BAC (Dec 24, 2002)

alty02 said:


> *Could you post a link the the thread? I want to see how those look on our cars. *


Here ya go: http://www.altimas.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=77756

I really like the look. Great mod for the $$$


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Thanks! Those look great, how long was the install?


----------



## JBL85 (Oct 17, 2002)

Coco said:


> *Charlie occasionally posts here...he's a lucky bastard too for being the guinea pig on every new part!   *


If you were in So-Cal I could use you for the V6 Strut Bar.


----------



## BAC (Dec 24, 2002)

JBL85 said:


> *If you were in So-Cal I could use you for the V6 Strut Bar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just happen to be in SoCal


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2003)

JBL85 said:


> *If you were in So-Cal I could use you for the V6 Strut Bar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JBL...are you coming out with a FSTB? Thought
there was talk about L31 not requiring one????
Anyway, If you are keep us posted . Need some measures,ect.
let me know.....


----------



## JBL85 (Oct 17, 2002)

I will, BAC lives in Oceanside, so he is kind of far away. Where have you been? long time no talk.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2003)

JBL

give me a heads up...I can check out your shop too....
BAC and I are waiting to see when Cattmans racepipe
will be ready, talk is it will have a Random cat, so maybe we
can pass smog. Hope it is OBD II compliant. 
Also want to see the Nismo exhaust (Borla).
Love the note on the 350z.
Anyway, havent installed my Frankencar/Apexi because want
to install intake and exhaust together......
Also interested in your pully....late..


----------



## JBL85 (Oct 17, 2002)

Yeah, one of the guys by my work has a 350z, he was just parking it and it sounded like a dream. Install your intake, you will love the sound and when you get exhaust it will drone it out a little bit, so just install it and enjoy the added performance till you get the exhaust


----------

